# A few things added to my rig



## bbb (Jun 18, 2008)

I thought I had posted some of the upgrades I did back in July, but I don't think I did. 

1. I added a poling platform to the back of the boat to put the generator on. 

2. I had someone local build me a stainless steel railing for the front of the boat with tabs to mount my six 150watt hps lights on.

3. I added a Iota converter to charge my trolling motor battery throughout the night. Its nice to run 6 hours and not worry about your battery dying.

4. Got my ballast box built and got all the guts out of the lights.

Having the railing up gives you 2-3 feet of more room allowing you to lean over the railings when you need to to reach that flounder that used to be just out of reach. It also makes it much safer.

Railings is connected using 12 bolts with rivit-nuts installed in the bow. Takes 12 minutes to put it on or take if off.

Here are a few recent pics.


----------



## bbb (Jun 18, 2008)

A few results with the new setup.




























Best night I've ever had. 35 pounds of flounder.


----------



## choppedliver (Apr 4, 2009)

That is one sweet ass rig. 

:bowdown:bowdown:bowdown

:clap:clap:clap



Now all you need is one of my 316 marine grade gigs, or maybe a titanium one :moon


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Sweet looking rig brother....and looks like you can light up the night!!! Good sticker fishtoo!!!:letsdrink


----------



## FlounderAssassin (Sep 28, 2007)

Very sweet rig. hopefully this year ill be able to upgrade to some HPS lights my self. thanks for the :takephoto


----------



## jvalhenson (May 14, 2008)

looks great....the rig and the fish


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

That is nice......How does it tow?



Looks like the trailer is to short for the boat. Bunks do not support the hull all the way to the transom and axle looks like it is to far forward.


----------



## bbb (Jun 18, 2008)

It's towed fine for the last 5 years and I should know as its a 2 hour pull to the coast.Without the railing/lights/tm/battery up front,the weight is almost perfectly balanced. Maybe 20 pounds of tongue weight. Once I installall of the above, there's around 100 pounds of tongue weight with a normal load.

Also added some LED lights to the floor area, rod box and storage areas.


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

Very nice.



The comment about the trailer was just a question.


----------



## banjovie (Nov 1, 2008)

Nice rig! What make of boat is that? With the 6 HPS lights, are the flounder cooked when you pull them out? Shes brite.


----------



## Death From Above (Sep 28, 2007)

Nice set-up! :clap


----------



## Shiznik (Feb 24, 2008)

Yep, gotta say thats a nice set up you've customized, plus its proven to bring home the flatties now! I like the aditional LED's on the deck too! :clap:clap:clap:clap


----------



## bbb (Jun 18, 2008)

My reply about the trailer was just explaining what the tongue weight was to make sure the trailer was rigged out right.

My guess would be you want some tongue weight but not too much. The trailer does have room for the winch to be moved maybe a foot closer to the hitch which would ad more tongue weight and get the boat furthur up the trailer.

The boat is sold by a guy here in Bainbridge Ga. www.airboatsunlimited.com

Its designed like an airboat hull which makes the boat perform well with a go devil type motor.


----------



## Tommy (Jan 12, 2008)

Really like the set up. I'd like to know who built the railings for you.


----------



## bbb (Jun 18, 2008)

> *Tommy (3/3/2010)*Really like the set up. I'd like to know who built the railings for you.


Same guy that builds the boat, www.airboatsunlimited.com


----------



## pole position (Sep 10, 2010)

yeas cool railings , i might try that style on a buget ,maybe gavlanized pipe,,,,limited funds


----------

